# Visiting London



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Good Morning.. I'll be in London for my first time next month and would like to visit some yarn shops...Any suggestions?

I am SO excited about my trip! Thanks in advance for your help....
Madison


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I loved London, I didn't visit any yarn shops but brass rubbing was my pet art in those days. Maybe you could try Harrods or somewhere exclusive like that!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

We will also be in London in October. Our son lives in Crouch End and last year I visited a shop called Nest. I shall be going there again and , if time permits, hope to go to one near Islington called Loop, one near Waterloo Station called I Knit London, and the yarn department of Liberty's of London. Have a great time. London is one of my favourite places.


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Will def be visiting Harrods


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not sure if they sell yarn, but a visit to Fortnum and Mason is a must. It is smaller than Harrods but in my mind so much better.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

you can do a search on Google for London based wool/yarn outlets, I am sure there will be lots for you to visit

Sheila


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

I went to a gorgeous wool and fabric store in Hertford, 30 mins out of London. I felt so comfortable there that I joined up for some courses, met Debbie Bliss and have been back every time I visit London. Great tea and cake while you explore the store. Tell them Amanda sent you and that I miss them all! 
Creative Sanctuary, Hertford.


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

+Thanks, Caroline I will certainly look these up....


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

I always do a Google search but I find that personal recs are usually the best.... What would we ever do without Google though


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, you met Debbie Bliss! I am only there for 3 days before the cruise leaves, so not sure if I can get there unless there is a tube...will look it up. Sounds like just the store I'd love...


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok...Fortnum and Mason...Noted..Thank you!


----------



## Ali.y (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi if you are over here 10th-13th October,there is a big knitting &sewing exhibition at Alexander Palace, north London. Brilliant for wool crafts etc.www.theknittingandsewingshow.co/london


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Wow, you met Debbie Bliss! I am only there for 3 days before the cruise leaves, so not sure if I can get there unless there is a tube...will look it up. Sounds like just the store I'd love...


I think there is a tube station in Hertford. It would be a nice morning trip. Call them they will give you directions, they are closed on Mondays.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Andrelsea said:


> I think there is a tube station in Hertford. It would be a nice morning trip. Call them they will give you directions, they are closed on Mondays.


Think the station is called Hertford East


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh no! Unfortunately will miss the fair. I am there Oct, 21, 22, 23rd only....


----------



## mdmsjsjs (Apr 19, 2011)

John Lewis has a quite nice selection of yarns and cross stitch kits if you're interested in that.Fortnum and Mason I don't think has yarn but go and see the salesmen in theit top hats and tails and watch the big clock on the outside of the store.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I was just going to suggest John Lewis in Oxford Street too. They have quite a selection and they often have end of ranges or end of colour range sales. 

Depending where you are going to visit, there are other John Lewis stores throughout London and the UK and you can order on line or in store for click and collect. I ordered something the other Thursday and it was in the store for collection the next day by noon! And because I'd parked in the car park I received a reduced car parking rate!

When your itinerary is finalised I would definitely google wool/yarn shops for the post code as another member here has already suggested.

There are some amazing fabric shops just off Oxford Street in Berwick Street, Soho, and in the streets around there. I've only looked for fabric there but I wouldn't be surprised if there also lots of yarn places.

Any other trip tips, just let me know. So much to see - we're still discovering places in London and we've lived in South West London over 30 years!


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

The Iknitlondon store in Waterloo is within walking distance of the London Eye, which , of course is a must when visiting London, I live here and love London with a crazy passion, you have every reason to be excited !


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Iknit in Waterloo is the place to go for wools in London.john Lewis Oxford street has a great range to.have a lovely trip.


----------



## Janniep (Jul 20, 2013)

You may want to try any of the John Lewis Department Stores,,especially then one in Oxford Street, Selfridges, is another store worth visiting close to the John Lewis Store..
Enjoy your visit .


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I seem to remember that Liberty has a good yarn department.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

I visited London last October and stay with my daughter in Crouch EndShe lived on Nelson Road and just around the cornerwas a wool shop where they had knitting circles knitting tutorials and was always busy. Hope you have good experiences over there


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank You all for your help!

I have noted all the suggestions and incorporating as many as I can in time there. So exciting


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

London is amazing. We went recently. I research before traveling so I knew it was one of the most expensive cities to visit. Still I was shocked at the price of things. We did very little shopping and decided to bring back pictures and memories. 

Pzoe


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought new York and Orlando was far more expensive when I visited both.than London.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

The majority of museums and galleries are "free " ( some request a donation but it is not obligatory ), with the abundance of pop-up street food vendors, (and the variety is mind boggling,) it is very easy to eat well for about £5.00 , with autumn on its way the parks will be beautiful, a stroll along the South bank, starting with a visit to the IKnit yarn store in Waterloo, a stroll through the awesome street art subway to the London Eye , loads of free entertainment of the highest quality by street artists, the walk between the London Eye and Borough Market along the Thames with the London Skyline as a back drop is simply wonderful,the difficult decision as to which stall to purchase your freshly prepared meal from in Borough Market, with the average cost of £5.00 , oh my, I could continue to wax lyrical but as it is a beautiful day, I shall pack my knitting, and be off along the route I have just described,happy days ! London rocks !


Abi_marsden said:


> I thought new York and Orlando was far more expensive when I visited both.than London.


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Good Morning 


I had been thinking of going to Greenwich for my third day but the walk you describe sounds great so I might just stay downtown and do that and just wander on my third day....

Thank you all so much for your suggestions..

Off topic...but still London..I purchased a "TreasureTrails.com" mystery walk for Covent Gardens.... Sounded like so much fun...


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Madison123 said:


> Good Morning
> It is possible to catch a river boat along the route I described which will take you to Greenwich and back, you can get off at the Embankment on the return jorney from Geenwich and it is then just a short walk from there up to Charing Cross , Trafalgar Square and Covent Garden , it is possible to combine all 3 adventures on the sameday .
> 
> I had been thinking of going to Greenwich for my third day but the walk you describe sounds great so I might just stay downtown and do that and just wander on my third day....
> ...


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Perfect! That's what I'll plan...

Thank You SO Much...

Madison


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Your right London does rock,I've been lucky and visited a lot of differnt places and London is still my fav closely second best is new York.covernt garden has some great places to vist.and you can walk and see some great places from there.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

The link for this show is
http://www.theknittingandstitchingshow.com/london/

Val


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

don't miss John Lewis. We always end up there.


----------

